# PGA Tour...Who's going to step up?



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Who's going to make an impact next year for the young guns? Ricky Fowler, Rory McIlroy, Anthony Kim, Dustin Johnson, someone else?

I think both Fowler and McIlroy are going to light it up. McIlroy is playing a full tour schedule next season and I think is poised to do very well. Fowler has that air about him, dedicated to his game, very focused on what he needs to do to win, and seems to have that certain mentality that does well under pressure. Anthony Kim could be good if he dedicates himself to the game more, and Dustin Johnson needs to refine his touch so it compensates his booming long game. Another guy that could surprise is the guy from Spain (I think that's where he's from) Quiros. He hits it a country mile, but needs to work on his short game. But I could see him winning a tournament as he won a couple times last year on the European tour. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I could give an opinion here, but Kim is the only one I'm even aware of and still know nothing about him.:dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

McIlroy is going to have to show more than most of the Euros do here in the states to make any sort of impact. Until he does, he is just another Montgomery or Westwood... good players who were highly touted, but seemingly unable to bring their game with them when they came across the pond. I'm not sure why they seem to have that difficulty, but I'm not crowning anyone yet this soon. :dunno:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> McIlroy is going to have to show more than most of the Euros do here in the states to make any sort of impact. Until he does, he is just another Montgomery or Westwood... good players who were highly touted, but seemingly unable to bring their game with them when they came across the pond. I'm not sure why they seem to have that difficulty, but I'm not crowning anyone yet this soon. :dunno:


Yeah I agree, Paddy is the only one to show what he really has but then again he's from Ireland and not the UK. The only reason I give McIlroy any chance is the fact he's going to play a full PGA sched this year, something neither Monty or Westwood has done. 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll say Kim is a chance when his on he plays awesome it's just making it consistant that is the question can he do it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd like to see Sergio Garcia step up to the next level and win a major or two. Maybe if he realized how good he could be, his personality would lighten up a bit.

I'd like to see Trevor Immelman come back strong from his wrist injury.

I'd like to see Kenny Perry continue to play well into his comparative old age, at least for the PGA Tour.

I think most of all, I'd like to see Bubba Watson come through for a win and to become the player he can be. With his personality, huge sense of humor and good values, he could be an admirable player to see near the top. Not to mention how much people would love him when they see how far he can hit it.

As much as I like Phil, he's been second to Tiger for so long that no matter how many tournaments he won, I think the media would just say he did so because Tiger wasn't there.

Of the young guns, I want all of them to do well. Golf needs to show there is a lot of talent worth watching that will replace Tiger when he gets old or retires, the same way people had Jack to latch onto when Arnie was coming to the end of his career.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How do Sergio and Phil get along? I still want Phil to jump up there for awhile.


----------



## andwhysee (Jan 5, 2010)

Yang or Kim.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Well McIlroy got that big first win last weekend, what a freak'n last round for that kid. He was in one of those zones, unfortunately they don't usually last for more than a round or two. Ricky Fowler is up there on the money list and seems to be in the mix most weeks. Those two have some bright futures ahead of them. 

Buck


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to have to go with Fowler as far good, competitive golf for a long time, from the younger crowd. That said, I wouldn't bet the house on him. Couple of reasons. I don't know how well Kim will be after his thumb surgery. It's a wait, and see with him on that one. McIlroy is already dealing with back issues. His great play might be short lived. If not for that I go with him. Dustin Johnson has the tools, and could very well provide his own brand of competitive value. There are also some young Japanese players that could make names for themselves. Ishikawa shooting a 58 is quite a feat. Yes it was a short 6,545 yard course, but a 58 is a 58 and required some tremendous focus, and physical skills to go that low. The biggest problem I see in the PGA's post Tiger/Phil/Els future is complacency due to these youngsters bank accounts. Money can make these guys lazy. I have no problem believing prize money is one of the factors for Tigers lack of consistent competition. They might not want to develop the work ethics to develop the kind of competition that drove the "Big Three" and others back in their hey days.


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

obviously not me....lolz


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Iceman778 said:


> obviously not me....lolz


Me neither, so I guess I'll buy the beer and you bring the chips. We can sit and watch it all unfold together pal.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll even pt on the BBQ Dennis so we can all watch and enjoy together


----------

